# WANTED parts for fuel pump



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello All,

I have a broken part on my fuel pump and the cables are missing. (I cercled in red the part I need). If you have it or if you know where i can find these parts. It will be really helpfull.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm sure someone will correct me if I am wrong but I think 33 GTR and 34 GTR use the same pump. 

If so, Nismo pump with loom and sock








Nissan Skyline R33 GTR RB26DETT NISMO FUEL PUMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nissan Skyline R33 GTR RB26DETT NISMO FUEL PUMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk




Standard 33 GTR pump. 








Nissan R33 GTR Fuel Pump | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nissan R33 GTR Fuel Pump at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

4wdnoob said:


> I'm sure someone will correct me if I am wrong but I think 33 GTR and 34 GTR use the same pump.
> 
> If so, Nismo pump with loom and sock
> 
> ...


Hi 4wdnoob,

Thanks for your help. I will see today what is the reference on it. I am just looking after components ( the white part to connect the hose and the cables) but it is not possible to find them i will buy a complete fuel pump.


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Tube is not a problem, you can make it from a fuel tube of that diameter.
To keep costs down you can take a broken pump and retrieve it from there


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Giò

It is a good Idea, i will use metal tubeb to repair it.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Think i still have an old used HKS pump in my garage, it might have that piece still left on it, can have a look if you're still after this?


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Think i still have an old used HKS pump in my garage, it might have that piece still left on it, can have a look if you're still after this?


Hi Bennyboy

With pleasure. I wish an happy New year for all the membres


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Julien.s said:


> Hi Bennyboy
> 
> With pleasure. I wish an happy New year for all the membres


I will have a good New Years clear out and get back to you. Any other items you're looking for R34 specific?


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> I will have a good New Years clear out and get back to you. Any other items you're looking for R34 specific?


A lot of parts  i put a list in the "WANTED" section but as i have just bought MFD and i will buy the brakes to Michéal, i have to wait a little i will not have enought money for the rest.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Julien.s said:


> A lot of parts  i put a list in the "WANTED" section but as i have just bought MFD and i will buy the brakes to Michéal, i have to wait a little i will not have enought money for the rest.


I did see that list but was wondering if there was anything bigger that you were looking for? Are you missing the metal 'bulkhead' in the boot that covers the battery?


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> I did see that list but was wondering if there was anything bigger that you were looking for? Are you missing the metal 'bulkhead' in the boot that covers the battery?


Yes right, it is missing too.


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Next week i will work on the gtr and maybe identify some other missing parts. I am not sure to have the ECU.


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry Bennyboy, i am not awake, we are in the WANTED section


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Julien.s said:


> Next week i will work on the gtr and maybe identify some other missing parts. I am not sure to have the ECU.


Ok i can make a list of the parts i have and PM you, i have diffs, driveshafts, crankshafts, pistons, but no ECU. Try messaging Abbey Motorsport/GTRshop about that as they'd probably have a few from old customers, if it's a standard engine of course.


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Ok i can make a list of the parts i have and PM you, i have diffs, driveshafts, crankshafts, pistons, but no ECU. Try messaging Abbey Motorsport/GTRshop about that as they'd probably have a few from old customers, if it's a standard engine of course.


Thanks a lot Bennyboy.


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello All,

Always looking for the small white part in picture. I found the cable.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Julien.s said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Always looking for the small white part in picture. I found the cable.


Just PM’d you, apologies for the delay. Hope it’s the correct part 👍


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Just PM’d you, apologies for the delay? Hope it’s the correct part 👍


No problem Bennyboy.


----------

